# Good 2.1 or 2.0 speakers below $75?



## xkm1948 (Sep 13, 2015)

My current set of logitech x240 constantly picks up radio station. I cannot stand it anymore. Currently I am looking for a cheap 2.1 speaker system that at least wont have radio interference problems. Any suggestion guys?


----------



## patrico (Sep 13, 2015)

hey, these are cheap with not bad  reviews  all have 4/5 averages 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W02RF7626

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836280007

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121034


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 13, 2015)

If you want powered speakers meaning ones without having to use an amp (av/reciever); Edifiers, MicroLab, Audioengine, Corsair do an alright 2.1 speaker and sub. At that price go for some 2.0 stereo bookshelf type speakers because you'll only get crappy satellite speakers with 2.1.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 13, 2015)

I know of no good speakers below $75


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 13, 2015)

There is nothing that could be called speakers under $75.


----------



## patrico (Sep 13, 2015)

He already uses  logitech x240, so anything better then that is an upgrade of types lol but yeah the speakers you get with them cheap 2.1/2.0  set ups are very tinny and not that powerful, but i suppose budget is a factor hence the $75. 

I would swap out the tinny speakers for a set decent bookshelf speakers from a stereo, you should get more range and deeper bass, im using a non expensive 5.1 receiver and swapped out the speakers that came with it for decent Bose speakers and my house rocks without distortion.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 13, 2015)

http://www.microlab.com/?r=Stereosystemen&st=full&id=210 i have this shoud be around 50$
i will get this as as they get in stock.
http://www.edifier.com/int/en/products/edifier-studio/studio-1280t


Octopuss said:


> There is nothing that could be called speakers under $75.


Problem is not all of us live alone or in a house where you dont disturb the neighbors while gaming or whatever you do with your sound system.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 13, 2015)

droopyRO said:


> http://www.microlab.com/?r=Stereosystemen&st=full&id=210 i have this shoud be around 50$
> i will get this as as they get in stock.
> http://www.edifier.com/int/en/products/edifier-studio/studio-1280t
> 
> Problem is not all of us live alone or in a house where you dont disturb the neighbors while gaming or whatever you do with your sound system.


Where does it say you have to run good speakers at super high volume? I have my amplifier set to about 10%, and still get lighting years better sound than from some crappy plastic boxes.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 13, 2015)

To OP:

You may still have the same problem with another set of low cost speakers.

You may want to check for proper grounding.
If that is good; then, you might want to define the type, or frequency, of the interference and try options to eliminate it.
Such as, if, it is coming in on the mains, then, try a ferrite core option.

You can google radio interference on PC speakers and find some solutions.
example: PC speakers also pick up radio


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 13, 2015)

95Viper said:


> To OP:
> 
> You may still have the same problem with another set of low cost speakers.
> 
> ...




It is the speaker system. Before these I had a set of creative 2.0 speakers and never had any problem.

I bought those x240 as refurbished. They came in damaged already, I am amazed that I kept those for almost 6 yrs already. The place I just moved to has a massive radio station tower in the neighborhood. Right now I can hear this specific radio station very clearly.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 13, 2015)

I ended up buying a set of these. Good speakers aint cheap, so at least now I will have a set of BOSE.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CD1PTF0/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jetster (Sep 13, 2015)

I have a set of those. Not bad at all


----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2015)

That's what I have. They're pretty good speakers, can't ask for much more for what they are.


----------

